# Stuart Batty Tools



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm considering buying a Stuart Batty Negative Rake Angle scraper. They look pretty nice from what I've seen.
I'm wondering if anyone has any experience wth these tools and could share their opinion. 

Thanks!


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Could be mistaken, but my uunderstanding was that Stuart Barty ceased his business and his inventory was bought out by some company who's name escapes me. Doublecheck, but if this is the case, I would look elsewhere. Doug Thompson of Thompson Lathe tools is local near me and a member of our local turning club. I would highly recommend anything he makes and he's also the nicest guy in the world.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

Was it Woodworkers Emporium?

I liked the idea of the negative rake angle and I don't see that on Doug's website.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Like Mike, I believe SB stopped production a few years back. I would make sure handles or replacement cutters are available.
D-Way also gets great reviews as does Thompson and they do carry negative rake scrapers.
http://d-waytools.com/scrapers/


Since you will have to re-sharpen yourself you can just grind a negative rake profile onto a standard scraper.


Here is a discussion and gives Stuarts own explanation of the scraper (at least as posted in the thread) from 2006.
http://www.woodcentral.com/woodwork.../id/99341/sbj/batty-on-negative-rake-scraper/


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

Great point on the replacement parts. It looks like woodworkers emporium had replacement blades, but I guess you've got to wonder how much to stick up. And... not particularly inexpensive. 

Anybody know what went wrong? That look like good tools.


----------

